# Kindle Unlimited question



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

How is the billing cycle determined?
Do I need to wait till the 1st of a month to sign up or if I sign up mid-month, will my billing cycle be on the same date each month?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Your billing date will be whatever date you sign up. So if you want to be closer to the 1st or 15th of a month, just wait to that date.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Yes, it's when you sign up. Check out http://BookNabs.com - they're the first free listing of great Kindle Unlimited books.

Others do discounted books and freebies, but these guys only post KU, and add Audible links when a title has that option.

Three genres to choose from - great site.


----------

